# Machine stands



## phaxtris (May 3, 2021)

Been working on a couple stands for the king mill/drill and the little south bend, i wasnt about to pay 300$ for the king one, and the little wooden work bench for the south bend wasnt doing it for me. Im not the greatest at remembering to take pictures in progress, but here are some of the ones i did remember to take!

i used 100lb slides for the drawers, riveted to the sides, 3/4 inch structural bolts hammered into the 1.5 inch tube legs as levelers on the mill stand, table tops on both are 3/16 sheet i had left over from a job, and good ol tremclad for the paint....i hate the look of raw steel

Still need to make a few things for the lathe table, a little strut for the wing, a backsplash/tool holder/dust guard, and im waiting on the levelling casters from ali


----------



## YYCHM (May 3, 2021)

Cool.... which  levelling casters did you order?  I've been thinking I might put some on my shaper stand.


----------



## boilerhouse (May 3, 2021)

Those look great!


----------



## phaxtris (May 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Cool.... which  levelling casters did you order?  I've been thinking I might put some on my shaper stand.


 
60mm Swivel Heavy Duty Machine Levelling Castors Wheels GD-60F
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOLbEuH

But gotta think my whole setup might only weigh 500lbs, I don't know how heavy your shaper is, may need bigger ones


----------



## YYCHM (May 3, 2021)

phaxtris said:


> 60mm Swivel Heavy Duty Machine Levelling Castors Wheels GD-60F
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOLbEuH
> 
> But gotta think my whole setup might only weigh 500lbs, I don't know how heavy your shaper is, may need bigger ones



I've been looking at GD-60S.  The shaper and all the junk on the bottom shelf probably weights 500 lbs or more.


----------



## phaxtris (May 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I've been looking at GD-60S.  The shaper and all the junk on the bottom shelf probably weights 500 lbs or more.



So might be a good idea to step up to the next size, either way I don't think I/you will be able to lift it with the adjuster, probabaly have to lift the cart/table with a jack or lever and adjust with no weight on the foot


----------



## YYCHM (May 3, 2021)

phaxtris said:


> So might be a good idea to step up to the next size, either way I don't think I/you will be able to lift it with the adjuster, probabaly have to lift the cart/table with a jack or lever and adjust with no weight on the foot



I was wondering about that.  In my case I don't need to level anything, I just need the casters to stop rocking.  I was looking at floor locks but they are just as expensive as leveling casters.


----------



## phaxtris (May 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I was wondering about that.  In my case I don't need to level anything, I just need the casters to stop rocking.  I was looking at floor locks but they are just as expensive as leveling casters.



That's kinda the same thing I'm going for, I want to be able to move it relatively easily, but I know with 4 it's going to rock around where I park without some way to adjust the feet


----------

